# How much $$$ did you spend to build or buy your enclosure?



## HorseCaak (Feb 10, 2010)

HOW MUCH DID YOU SPEND TO BUILD YOUR ENCLOSURE OR TO BUY A PRE-MADE ENCLOSURE?

Please add a picture of your tank as well. I wanna see everybody participate in this topic please! Also include dimensions, supplies, time spent, difficulty, help needed, your own skills at building things, etc. Everything taken into account of building or buying your enclosure. This will really help all of us who are getting ready to build or buy a pre-made enclosure! THANKS! Also, how easy it is to move your enclosure if you've had to relocate and also what maintenance is like as far as cleaning or repairing or replacing things... Don't be brief and don't forget pictures!

Cheers,
:cheers 
-BLAIR


----------



## isdrake (Feb 11, 2010)

This is a good thread. I'm afraid I can't answer it because we are not done with our enclosures yet. I would really appreciate if everyone you write in both feet AND meters. All people on this forum uses feet and it would be ashame if this thread only could be of use for those who use feet. It's easilier if the author calculates.

So far we have spend 10,000 sek (about 1400 USdollars) on our enclosure (including a smaller cage for a bearded dragon). But we are far from finished. I'm afraid it will cost twice that much ti finish them.


----------



## Toby_H (Feb 11, 2010)

4' x 2' x 2' (1.2m x .6m x .6m) Grow out cage... $60

2x2 frame... $10
3/8" (1 cm) plywood shell... $25
3/8" (1cm) Glass front (recycled from a broken 75 gal aquarium)... recycled
1/4" screen over top and side window/vents... $5
Interior painted with Drylock... $10
Exterior painted with Kilz... $10

All prices estimated by memory but I'm confident they are close...







But the spoiled brat gets a 6' x 10' balcony/deck as her full "cage"


----------



## Mr Critter (Feb 11, 2010)

My enclosure is 7x4x31'' with an attached feeding area,accsess door,tegu doggie door & hinged tops.It cost me $120.00 to build ,not including UVB light Mega Ray eb60 External balast. The front glass is out of an old slidding patio door that i found in the trash,What a find....It took me about a month to build on my days off.Im far from being a carpenter but pretty good with my hands.My only suggestions are plan plan plan ,take your time & measure 3 times cut 1 time. Good luck on your build.


----------



## mis jaksin (Feb 11, 2010)

this is what we're working on... 

7' x 3' x 3'

stainless steel base/frame (13" deep) $600

glass sides/front $220

pine top/back (left over from another project) $?

*Not finished putting it all together yet, but that's what we got so far.


----------



## slideaboot (Feb 11, 2010)

mis jaksin said:


> this is what we're working on...
> 
> 7' x 3' x 3'
> 
> ...



That cage LOOKS like it's going to be pretty sweet. My only concern would be having access to your tegu. What's your plan for that? I'm guessing multiple entrances, but it still seems like you could run into some difficulties...

Maybe I'm missing something...I usually am.


----------



## mis jaksin (Feb 11, 2010)

@slideaboot the front of the enclosure has a track built in for 2 sliding glass doors that will allow it to open all but 1 1/2ft on each side. 

the stainless tray will be pretty much full of substrate, and we're building ramp/steps for our gu to walk in and out.

I'll post more pics when it's all put together!


----------



## slideaboot (Feb 11, 2010)

mis jaksin said:


> @slideaboot the front of the enclosure has a track built in for 2 sliding glass doors that will allow it to open all but 1 1/2ft on each side.
> 
> the stainless tray will be pretty much full of substrate, and we're building ramp/steps for our gu to walk in and out.
> 
> I'll post more pics when it's all put together!




See...I KNEW I was missing something! Sounds good. I wish I could put a cage like that together!


----------



## White_Lotus (Feb 11, 2010)

lets see...wood, vents...it cost me around $230(lexan glass is 3/8in thick)
the cage its self is 7 x 3 x 3 (2.1336 x 0.9144 x 0.9144) i'll put up some pictures when its all complete.


----------



## TEGUASAUROUS (Feb 12, 2010)

Okay, well here we go... The enclosure I built, which is designed and built by myself, for my kids is quite extensive so i won't go into super detail just yet, but I will cover most of it. I'll start right from the beginning. Like I said it's wall to wall which is 102" wide by 60" tall (36" their space and 24" other) by 40" deep. Roughly $1100.00 in materials, $50.00 in gas (getting materials), and approx. 120-135 hours to design and build. I designed this enclosure for easy cleaning, (entire thing is waterproof) because I clean it and change their water at least twice a week. It takes about 20 minutes to do so. The burrow is designed so I can remove the large rock over the top real easy to get to them or their clutch of eggs if need be ( if ever they breed). 
Materials used;
-2x4's (approx. 10)
-1x2's (bundle)
-5/8" plywood (3 sheets)
-1/4" glass(sunroof & sidelights)
-electrical (wire, boxes, switches, fixtures)
-1/4" screen(many rolls)
-spray foam(several cans)
-drain and plumbing (for 15 gal. pond)
-4'x2' rubbermaid tote
-lighting (powersun160w & 75w halo flood, 36" zoo med repti-sun 10.0 bulb)
-plastic grass(variety of types of grasses)
-substrate (cyprus/fir mulch, moss for bottom of burrow)
-Boulder Image material (fake rock)
-showcase sliding doors
-2 10 gal. aquarium pumps (for humidity purposes)

I spared no expense-never do for my kids!


----------



## TEGUASAUROUS (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## TEGUASAUROUS (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## HorseCaak (Feb 16, 2010)

These are awesome everyone! Where is everyone else in this thread?


----------



## TanMan57 (Feb 16, 2010)

Well so far on the cage im building now has cost me $50 in plywood and I already had the 2x4's to make the trim so the plywood wont worp. I also have all of the tools and the screen, glue, nail guns trim guns and w/e else I need. I also spent $60 on self sticking tiles and silicone caulking to waterproof it.


----------



## Charmander (Feb 22, 2010)

My enclosure cost me about $300 maybe a little less.

the part that made it really wexpensive was the 1/4in thick 4'x8' sheet lexan I payed $120

It took a long time to prime and paint the wood and putting it together took some work. overall it took slightly more effort than expected but I was very pleased with the results.

the enclose is 4'x8'x4'


----------



## HorseCaak (Feb 22, 2010)

Charmander said:


> My enclosure cost me about $300 maybe a little less.
> 
> the part that made it really wexpensive was the 1/4in thick 4'x8' sheet lexan I payed $120
> 
> ...



Post pictures please.

-BLAIR


----------

